# Feeling ill after BFN?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I got my BFN at the weekend after AF started 2 days before OTD and for the first few days I had really bad period pains which I kind of expected.  AF is no longer painful and getting lighter now but I'm feeling really crappy still, I have a near constant headache (4 days and counting), my joints ache and I'm feeling a bit spaced out and so tired - I slept for 4 hours yesterday afternoon and then slept like a log last night.


Has anyone else experienced this?  DH thinks it might be because all the drugs I was on during treatment but maybe I've just got a bug and it's completely unrelated.  The other possibility is that I'm just feeling low because of the BFN but after a few days of crying I do feel a bit more positive about it all now.


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hiya,

I thought I would replay as I had exactly this and hopefully can help /reassure you.
I had a BFN about 8 weeks ago with my first IVF and my period has just started to sort itself out! 

on the evening before I was due to test I started bleeding red blood  On the day I tested I had a BFN and the worst AF pains ever. I didn't expect this and even went to the GP when the clinic didn't phone me back!

I think that you may be feeling run down too, its horrible to get a BFN when you are hoping so much it will be positive. The hormones that are put in your body make you feel all of the symptoms and like you I didn't stop crying for three days and all that stress can give you a headache.

I know how you feel at the moment ,but although hard it does get a bit easier.I remember that when I got my BFN on the day going through IVF again was the last thing on my mind.Now we aould like to do it again we have to save up as the last one was funded, so whilst we are saving we are trying naturally again(with ovualtion kids etc.....).

I want to wish you luck and if you would like to chat to me about how you are feeling, I will try and help.

Bx


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi ladies

Hope you are both feeling better now and the pains have subsided.

Just wanted to let you know you are not the only ones that suffered after getting BFN.

I ended up in hospital as I think the failed treatment brought out my endometriosis which I have suffered with more so in recent years.

Will be going for another attempt of IVF in November but just hope a pray I dont have to go through the same painful period again.

Chin up ladies and fingers crossed for our next treatment.

Debs
xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, likewise to all of the above.

Nat x


----------

